# Discjuggler



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm running Windows 2000 Professional with SP4. I have all updates available for Windows 2000 Pro installed on my machine.

I installed Discjuggler Ver. 4.01. Now everytime I open up Discjuggler I get this error: *Application error: (17235) Unable to detect an ASPI manager*
When I click OK on the error message Discjuggler finish loading but when I choose anyone of the options for example *Copy CD's and DVD's on-the-fly * the window opens but my CD-ROM or my CD-RW is not detected or shows and the source and the destination. Those two fields are blank and grayed out.

Does anyone know how to fix this problem? please let me know and thanks for your help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try installing an ASPI driver.

http://www.nero.com/us/631940733573829.html


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Whewre should I copy this file? Into the Padus folder?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try system32. And then try registering it (I don't now if it is self-registering). Copy it to system32 and then go to Start > Run and type:
regsvr32 wnapsi32.dll

If that doesn't work, try the folder with the Padus executable in it (where the DiscJuggler shortcut leads).


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Info here:

http://aspi.radified.com/


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Elvandil* I tried what you told me to try and it did not work. When I download that .dll file and place it into the System32 folder I begun to get Discjuggler executable (Cdj.exe) have generated error and have to close. I also tried putting the .dll file in the Padus folder as well and got the same error.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

*MysticEyes* I followed your link and read about it. I went to Adaptec and download and folowed these instruction: http://www.adaptec.com/worldwide/su...no&language=English+US&cat=/Product/ASPI-4.70

it did not work as well. I continue to get the same error stated in the first post.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try uninstalling DiscJuggler, reboot and re-install.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

That's exactly what I'm going to do. I already uninstalled Discjuggler at my computer at home but I have to get the CD from work to re-install it. I'll let you'll know what happens after I re-install it. Thanks.


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

*SOLVED* 
Okay I have solved my probelm. I re-installed Discjuggler but I still received the ASPI manager error. I did not install all the features for Discjuggler because I did not need them but apperantly there was one that I needed. So this is what I did to fix the problem: I installed the *Padus advanced device interface* components and now it loads with no problem. It detects my CD-ROM and CD-RW drives.

thank you two for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the followup. I guess there's something to be said for the default setup options.

You'll like DJ if you have not used it before.


----------

